# Returning anything from HK collection?



## aLove4MakeUp (Feb 12, 2009)

When I went to the unveiling party on Feb 3 in NYC it was so packed that I bought things to have a better look at them once I got home. The more n more I look at the brush set the more I'm unhappy with it. I definitely know that's going back to the store. The beauty powders don't really show up on my skin n I think I like Tahitian Sand more than Pretty Baby. So one of those will more then likely go back as well... It's ok tho cuz there's a few things from the permanent line want instead..... Are you ladies returning anything from HK?


----------



## sierrao (Feb 12, 2009)

i got pretty baby but it doesnt show up on me, i just bought it for the compact. but im thinking about taking it back. im going to be so mad if it ends up at the cco for alot less.
i wish u can take the powder back but keep the compact,  so u get back $11 instead of $22


----------



## Rooshi (Feb 12, 2009)

I am going to return Mimmy (so sheer) and Fun N Games BPB. I wish it showed up on me (NC 35), it's such a gorgeous color.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rooshi* 

 
_I am going to return Mimmy (so sheer) and Fun N Games BPB. I wish it showed up on me (NC 35), it's such a gorgeous color. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Rooshi! I just got Mimmy yesterday with the hopes that it would be gorgeous on-and I haven't tried it on yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (NC37) 
So will you be able to come to Rice Village Feb. 28th?


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice Kitty, I normally don't return anything but the MA gave me the wrong lipglass, so now i have to go and see if I can still get my hands on the Nice to be Nice.  
I had driven all over the place to get Nice Kitty to, to end up with two that i will never use is not going to happen. I really should check the bag before I leave the store. It will become a habit. Because today I sit with slightly puffy eyes from allergies and am too lazy to do squat!


----------



## 3773519 (Feb 12, 2009)

I just ordered the cute-ster lipstick and not impressed. Very sheer. Good thing i went to the macys across the street and checked things out before goign crazy! im very disapointed, and thought the sculpting foundations/ concealers were sooooo much better of an investment then the HK.oh yea and the cremesheen lipglass are great too. Seems like the HK powders were super sheer. What happened? Wasnt this suppose to be a big collections? they should of let me get my discount becuz to pay full price, it sucked!


----------



## Charlie'sAngel (Feb 12, 2009)

I didn't go to a preview party but I went yesterday and I had a lot of things on my mind that I was excited to buy.... Tahitian Sand BP, Mimmy l/g, Cute Ster l/s, TLC in Pink Fish and Tippy blush..... After I went to the store and played around and tested things out, the only thing I came home with was the Pink Fish TLC (which I absolutely LOVE)...everything else was just OKAY and yeah the packaging was cute but I'd prefer to save my money and B2M emties for something that I just can't live without.

If you haven't tried Pink Fish TLC...TRY IT!!! Its such an amazing color- the PERFECT pink.  Lip color, gloss, SPF, moisturizer all in one its great.


----------



## 3773519 (Feb 12, 2009)

Im so sad.... this was supposed to be my big MAC comeback! they have let me down. I wanted a balloon and couldnt get that either!!


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 12, 2009)

I have to say that buying things knowing that you will be returning them is plain wrong.  Returned goods don't go back into stock.  What that does is increases the costs for all consumers.  If a product is faulty, fine, return it.  If you have been recommended a product by one of the staff and it doesn't work for you, fine, return it.  If you decide to buy things without having looked at them properly then it's hardly M·A·C's fault is it?  It should be on your own head.

Going to the unveiling party was probably fun but you could have attended and bought things the _next_ day when it wasn't as crowded.  You've actually set yourself up for problems here.  Is it fair to make it M·A·C's problem simply because _you_ screwed up?  You'd be very selfish if you did.

You'd be better off hanging on to them until the collection has finished and selling them when they're discontinued and sought after.


----------



## Rooshi (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_Rooshi! I just got Mimmy yesterday with the hopes that it would be gorgeous on-and I haven't tried it on yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (NC37) 
So will you be able to come to Rice Village Feb. 28th?_

 
Hey Pam! What else did you get from the Hello Kitty Collection? I loved Fun N Games the most in this collection but it didn't work out for me. I also got Too Dolly Palette and a free tote with $75 purchase at MAC Houston (Galleria)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would love to see you guyz at Rice Village. However, I will have to check with my manager if I am off that saturday. Yes, I work even on weekends. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will let ya know if I can make it.


----------



## aLove4MakeUp (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_I have to say that buying things knowing that you will be returning them is plain wrong.  Returned goods don't go back into stock.  What that does is increases the costs for all consumers.  If a product is faulty, fine, return it.  If you have been recommended a product by one of the staff and it doesn't work for you, fine, return it.  If you decide to buy things without having looked at them properly then it's hardly M·A·C's fault is it?  It should be on your own head.

Going to the unveiling party was probably fun but you could have attended and bought things the next day when it wasn't as crowded.  You've actually set yourself up for problems here.  Is it fair to make it M·A·C's problem simply because you screwed up?  You'd be very selfish if you did.

You'd be better off hanging on to them until the collection has finished and selling them when they're discontinued and sought after._

 

I *did not* buy these items with the intention of returning them. I went to the unveiling party because i was invited n wanted to go. I swatched every single HK item that was there and only bought what I really liked. Unfortunately when I got home the Pretty Baby beauty powder looked *completely* different on me than it did in the store. And the brushes that were out on display were 10x better quality than the ones that were given to me. I'm paying money for these items and I feel i should be 100% happy with it. It's no ones fault that some of the makeup appeared differently on me at my home and outdoors than it did when i swatched it at the party. I *never* blamed MAC for not liking what I got and when i said I wanted to have a better look at it I meant it having to do with lighting. I've never returned a single MAC (or other makeup brand) item I've ever bought. I do heavy research before buying things n i always swatch it. I think it's very rude of you to verbally attack me and say I "screwed up" or set myself up for "problems". MAC has a return policy for a reason. I understand as a company and for sanitary reasons they may not like having to take back makeup, but they do have a return policy and IMO if they wanted to eliminate that return policy they easily could.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 12, 2009)

What you actually said was;
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aLove4MakeUp* 

 
_When I went to the unveiling party on Feb 3 in NYC it was so packed that I bought things to have a better look at them once I got home._

 
In other words you didn't look at them _properly_ in the store.  You bought them to have a better look (not to keep).  This implies that you had returning them in mind if you didn't like what you saw when you looked at them at home.

You also say;
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aLove4MakeUp* 

 
_The beauty powders don't really show up on my skin_

 
but they did in the store?  Strange.

As far as I can tell, there is no fault with the products (with the possible exception of the brushes).  It's just that you don't like them.  It happens.

M·A·C has an incredibly generous returns policy.  Please don't abuse it.


----------



## aLove4MakeUp (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_What you actually said was;
In other words you didn't look at them properly in the store.  You bought them to have a better look (not to keep).  This implies that you had returning them in mind if you didn't like what you saw when you looked at them at home.

You also say;
but they did in the store?  Strange.

M·A·C has an incredibly generous returns policy.  Please don't abuse it._

 
Whether i went to the party or not I could have easily had the same problem. What i loved the most were the beauty powders and Fun & games blush cuz they looked good on me at the store. But for some reason Pretty baby didn't look the same at home. A lot of timews when i buy blushes from MAC i usually have the problem of it looking different then when i try it at the store. I know the lighting in stores r different than in a home or outdoors so i remind myself that b4 buying something. but i generally do a good job working with my skin tone and i'm always able to work with what i end up getting. Unfortunately I can't say things worked the same with pretty baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MAC does have a great return policy and that's something I'm sure many people, including myself appreciate. I dont think i'm abusing it. I liked it when i got it at the store n when i tried working with it at home i wasn't as pleased. I know people who have had that type of experience with any makeup product. I hate retuning makeup but I'm not gonna stay with it if i don't like it.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Feb 12, 2009)

I feel like such a moron since I JUST got this stuff a week ago, but will be swapping/selling:
Cutester l/s
She Loves Candy l/g
Sweet Strawberry l/g (this actually got put in my bag instead of something else, dammit)
And probably Mimmy l/g


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aLove4MakeUp* 

 
_When I went to the unveiling party on Feb 3 in NYC it was so packed that I bought things to have a better look at them once I got home. The more n more I look at the brush set the more I'm unhappy with it. I definitely know that's going back to the store. The beauty powders don't really show up on my skin n I think I like Tahitian Sand more than Pretty Baby. So one of those will more then likely go back as well... It's ok tho cuz there's a few things from the permanent line want instead..... Are you ladies returning anything from HK?_

 

what's the prob with the brush set because i was SO gonna get it
details please!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 12, 2009)

oh! i also wanted to suggest something but it's just a suggestion because i'm sure you'd rather have your money back asap
BUT 
have you thought of swapping/selling makeup on specktra? so that you won't have to take them back to the store? i'm sure you didn't have bad intentions (i.e. buying it just to bring it back) but it is true that they have no use for it once it's returned.
just a thought


----------



## aziajs (Feb 12, 2009)

The only thing I got but wasn't crazy about was Fast Friends.  I didn't swatch it before I bought it.  I just saw the way it looked in the tube and had to have it.  I got it home and it was super sheer and I was super disappointed.  HOWEVER, the one thing I have learned where MAC is concerned is that you can make a product work.  You can try wearing it different ways or pairing it with something you already have or something will come out in another collection that you can pair it with.  With Fast Friends I just started pairing it with other lipsticks I had and realized that it was really pretty with Orchidazzle.  I am happy now.

The other thing to consider is that your tastes change and what may not "work" for you now may work a year from now.  Perfect example, I bought Scarlet Kiss from Heatherette because I HAD to have it.  Don't you know when I finally got my hands on it I hated it?!?!  It has been sitting in my case for a year.  Well, last night I thought, just on a whim, to put on Whirl liner and try Scarlet Kiss on top.  I loved it.  I will be wearing this next time I wear a bronzey color on my eyes.  I have sooooo many examples of products where this has happened.  So, I say just hold onto whatever it is.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_ 
The other thing to consider is that your tastes change and what may not "work" for you now may work a year from now_

 
so true
i remember when i bought hepcat i thought it was so pretty. got home, thought it was alright. put it on and it made me look like i had pink eye so i f'n hated it.
then i did a mac chat and i told her it made me look like i had pink eye and she told me because of my color ( i have A LOT of red in my skin) stop putting it on my lid and start using it in my crease and now i freakin love it


----------



## sweetie (Feb 12, 2009)

Awww don't feel bad about returning something that does not work for you.  Lighting does make a big difference and those store lights can be deceiving sometimes.  It's nice to sale or swap stuff since some people really want items, but if for some reason you can't or just don't want to, then don't feel bad about getting your money back.  The return policy is there for a reason, so that customers can be happy.  Especially since the SA's are quick to say just take it home and try it, you have 30 days to return it. It's not like you used the item for 28 days, used it up, and returned it on the 29th day (that would be abusing it).  I know that MAC has made plenty of money from me off of stuff that was suggested that I felt comfortable enough to buy because I knew I could return it.  99% of the time I do like it and keep it, but they got extra sales just because I knew I could return it if I needed to.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetie* 

 
_It's not like you used the item for 28 days, used it up, and returned it on the 29th day (that would be abusing it)._

 
I can't see how that's any different.  The makeup returned still usually gets sent to B2M and is never sold again.

I'm not trying to upset the OP but I'm very old fashioned.  I feel that if I buy something and I then decide I don't like it, I should bear the responsibility for that.  It's not M·A·C's fault I decide I don't like it.  It's very fashionable these days to attach blame to someone else even when _we_ ourselves are who is at fault.  If you buy something and don't like it, accept that you made a mistake.  Either sell the product, learn to like it or swap it with something you do like.  Returning it to M·A·C is not the real answer.

Lighting differences really aren't a good justification for rejecting something.  The lighting in M·A·C stores is quite well chosen to give good colour rendering comparable to daylight (for the technically minded it uses triphosphor tubes with high frequency ballasts).  During a normal day you can expect to be seen under numerous different lighting conditions.  Lighting at home is probably the poorest quality in terms of colour rendering.  Strong daylight is the best.  If you're unsure whether a product will work in all light conditions you may be able to get a small sample to take away and try.  Far better than wasting a whole new product.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aLove4MakeUp* 

 
_Unfortunately when I got home the Pretty Baby beauty powder looked *completely* different on me than it did in the store._

 
Maybe you can depot it, and pop in your favourite bronzer, blot powder or  powder foundation in the LE collectible HK compact. there are probably lots of ladies who would love to swap or buy the inside of the BP with HK imprint as a backup they could pop in when they run out of their original one. Be creative and feel good about helping out another makeup enthusiast at the same time!


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 12, 2009)

I only bought the pink blush and the pink beauty powder. I agree that the beauty powder does NOT show up on the skin (i'm frickin' NC25) but the MA told me it's for "brightening up the skin". Oh well..at least the compact is somewhat cute

As for returning the items you don't like, perhaps you should keep it. Try to make it work for you and if it doesn't, just hold on to it and sell/swap it later on. These are limited edition products so if you return it, it would go to waste but if you sell/swap it later, then maybe some girl or guy could get something they wanted but couldn't get?

I apologize if I sounded mean but I just hate to see products get wasted, especially limited edition products :/


----------



## abbyquack (Feb 12, 2009)

My 2 cents: Honestly, I don't lose sleep about returning things and I don't think it's anyone else's prerogrative to say what I should and shouldn't return. I don't willy nilly return things and do my best to sell things here, but if I do once in a while, so be it. If we all stopped returning, MAC would not magically reduce the price of their product. They would just pocket the extra earnings, and no doubt keep doing their annual price increases anyways. They are a business and are going to take every opportunity to profit. BUT I do worry about waste! And that's why I sell things here as much as possible so a perfectly good item doesn't get tossed. For example I bought the 195 and am not too impressed w/ it but instead of returning it, I will probably sell it on here and let someone else enjoy it. *end rant here*

That said, if there are any items you're Iffy about, do your best to hold on to them because in a couple months they may be in high demand so you will easily make your $$ back, you'll be helping another MAC lover out, and reducing waste. It's so much better to have more product on the market so we don't have to resort to ridiculous ebay prices. I would be sad to see an HK stuff get tossed.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 12, 2009)

I almost wanted to return Deep Blue Green pigment and Kitty Power glitter liner but I realized that those where the products that I really wanted. So instead I kept them and will use them soon with a look that I'm thinking of.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 12, 2009)

Some people dont even have a MAC store they can go to and check the stuff out in person. I mean.. we all try to help out when posting swatches but we all know its sooo hard to capture true colour/texture of a product. Even swatches on Specktra and MAC can be way way off and to a lot of people this is their only source of viewing MAC products before ordering online.  Just my 2 cents


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 12, 2009)

If I were planning on returning anything I would just sell it on ebay for 80x the original price :C


----------



## abbyquack (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_If I were planning on returning anything I would just sell it on ebay for 80x the original price :C_

 

For real, or even on here, b/c there will be buyers for years to come! Barbie items sell like hotcakes even still.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_Some people dont even have a MAC store they can go to and check the stuff out in person. I mean.. we all try to help out when posting swatches but we all know its sooo hard to capture true colour/texture of a product. Even swatches on Specktra and MAC can be way way off and to a lot of people this is their only source of viewing MAC products before ordering online.  Just my 2 cents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Doing mail order is a completely different scenario.  You expect to end up with stuff you've looked at on the website which doesn't work but here, the OP had plenty of opportunity to try before buying.

If you can only do mail order, why not call customer services and explain what you want.  They may send you samples.  I know they've done that in the UK before.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 12, 2009)

I got the blush in Tippy and the lipstick in Most Popular. I love them so far and probably won't be returning them. The packaging is just too cute!


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 12, 2009)

I love everything I've bought so far. 

If I ended up not liking something, though, instead of returning it (where they trash it), I'd sell it on here or MuT. I don't ever want to return anything to MAC, since I know it's destroyed. Which is bad if it's a limited time item.

That's just my two cents.


----------



## panther27 (Feb 12, 2009)

Yup,my friend at MAC accidentally put 2 She Loves Candy lipglasses in my bag,so I will return one of them on Monday


----------



## xbrookecorex (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_If I were planning on returning anything I would just sell it on ebay for 80x the original price :C_

 
hahah sad but true. You never know what's going to be the next Real Doll or Bunny Pink, 6 months or a year down the line!


----------



## VitaBellaMakeup (Feb 12, 2009)

I disagree with you. I have tried on a few things and then left the store and found out that in natural lighting things looked different... sometimes better, sometimes worse. In fact, most people who swatch foundations especially, should go outside and look at it in natural lighting to make sure the color does match your skin. They even stressed this point in makeup school. One day we had trouble matching my foundation in makeup school and my teacher took me to the window to see it in natural lighting. I dont think that the person on here abused the return policy. I cannot tell you how many times an MA told me to buy something and if I didnt like it, I can always return it. Almost always, I ended up liking the product or making it work. In one case, I gave a lipgloss to my sister cause it looked great with her skintone and not with mine. I think my whole time I have been in love with MAC I have returned two items. One was a lipstick cause it had a fingerprint on it and obviously someone had touched it before it was sold to me so I asked for another one. The other was a foundation that an MA tried on me. I actually went into MAC to get a blush. After talking wtih the MA, she had me try using a new foundation. I wasnt out for the foundation, but after talking to her I decided to give it a try. I thought it looked ok in the store. i went home and my family told me it was way too yellow for me. I looked at it in the lighting in my house and at work and outside and it did look very different from how it looked in the store I took it back and exchanged it for the correct color, which I love and wear all the time. I am not blaming the MA or MAC. The color did look different under the lights of the store than in other places. The wrong color was selected and when I returned it I got a color that was better for my skin tone. If you think that is abusing the return policy, I couldnt disagree with you more.  MAC wants customer satisfaction and that is why they offer this policy to begin with. We all buy things and then change our mind and thats why we have time to try something out and see how it works. Sometimes MAs can talk you into buying something that you would have only thought about. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt (such as my foundation story). I think if someone intentionally buys something saying that 
they are going to buy it now and know they will return it later, then yes that is wrong. But returning something because the product didnt work for you like you thought it would have, is what the policy is created for. Most people (including me) end up buying things we are iffy on because we know if we dont like it, we can always bring it back.  In my case, I typically end up keeping the product, but if I didnt have the option to return it, I probably would never buy it at all, so I think their policy actually helps the company rather than hurts the company. 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_I can't see how that's any different. The makeup returned still usually gets sent to B2M and is never sold again.

I'm not trying to upset the OP but I'm very old fashioned. I feel that if I buy something and I then decide I don't like it, I should bear the responsibility for that. It's not M·A·C's fault I decide I don't like it. It's very fashionable these days to attach blame to someone else even when we ourselves are who is at fault. If you buy something and don't like it, accept that you made a mistake. Either sell the product, learn to like it or swap it with something you do like. Returning it to M·A·C is not the real answer.

Lighting differences really aren't a good justification for rejecting something. The lighting in M·A·C stores is quite well chosen to give good colour rendering comparable to daylight (for the technically minded it uses triphosphor tubes with high frequency ballasts). During a normal day you can expect to be seen under numerous different lighting conditions. Lighting at home is probably the poorest quality in terms of colour rendering. Strong daylight is the best. If you're unsure whether a product will work in all light conditions you may be able to get a small sample to take away and try. Far better than wasting a whole new product._


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VitaBellaMakeup* 

 
_I think if someone intentionally buys something saying that they are going to buy it now and know they will return it later, then yes that is wrong._

 
Or they just like money

D:


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't think there is anything wrong with returing something even if you did try it on the store....Thank GOD my MA feels the same way. I have never had to return anything...However the store lighting is completely different than outdoor lighting....Just because a talented MA can put it on your face and make you look like a million bucks does not mean you an go home and make it work. I understand that if you return the make up it will be sent to recycling.....so should my money be sent to waste in order to avoid that from happening, because as hard as I try my money  can't be recycled ...I assure you I have FAR less money than MAC could ever, so me keeping a product I can't use hurts my pockets far worse than it could ever hurt theirs.
 My MA always says take it home and if you can't make it work bring it back...at the end of the day I want my clients to be happy with their purchase and one return here and there is not gonna hurt my numbers or MAC's bottom dollar for that matter. 
If you try on a dress in the store and then get home and try it on and realize it really makes your ass look bigger...are you supossed to just keep it because maybe one day your ass will shrink and look smaller in it......NOT! Return policies are in place for a reason and no one should feel guilty maikng a return every now and again...habitual returns is a different situation...I say for those who say it is so wrong for someone to return something that they simply can't use...you buy it from them so it doesn't go to waste.


----------



## VitaBellaMakeup (Feb 12, 2009)

I agree with everything you said. Also, another point I want to add is that the hype of limited edition things makes people make quick decisions. I know if I dont buy something now, tomorrow it might not be there when I go to MAC. So, sometimes you buy it now because you wont be able to later and you didnt have enough time to really think about it or get a sample and try it out. I dont agree with people who habitually return things or people who buy something and know they are most likely going to return it, but if you genuinely had a change of heart and really intended on keeping the item and tried all you could to make a product work, and its in a reasonable amount of time, I think its fair to return it. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I don't think there is anything wrong with returing something even if you did try it on the store....Thank GOD my MA feels the same way. I have never had to return anything...However the store lighting is completely different than outdoor lighting....Just because a talented MA can put it on your face and make you look like a million bucks does not mean you an go home and make it work. I understand that if you return the make up it will be sent to recycling.....so should my money be sent to waste in order to avoid that from happening, because as hard as I try my money can't be recycled ...I assure you I have FAR less money than MAC could ever, so me keeping a product I can't use hurts my pockets far worse than it could ever hurt theirs.
My MA always says take it home and if you can't make it work bring it back...at the end of the day I want my clients to be happy with their purchase and one return here and there is not gonna hurt my numbers or MAC's bottom dollar for that matter. 
If you try on a dress in the store and then get home and try it on and realize it really makes your ass look bigger...are you supossed to just keep it because maybe one day your ass will shrink and look smaller in it......NOT! Return policies are in place for a reason and no one should feel guilty maikng a return every now and again...habitual returns is a different situation...I say for those who say it is so wrong for someone to return something that they simply can't use...you buy it from them so it doesn't go to waste._


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VitaBellaMakeup* 

 
_I disagree with you. I have tried on a few things and then left the store and found out that in natural lighting things looked different..._

 
If you're going to a store (as opposed to mail order) I agree you should also see how colour consistent the product is under natural light.  I also feel that if you are not sure you should take a sample home and try it there rather than buying a product and returning it.

Don't forget that natural light has many different qualities depending on how high the sun is in the sky, the season and the weather conditions.  If there is snow lying on the ground you get a lot of light reflected up which changes the whole feel of the illumination (look at the ceiling - it will be a lot brighter than normal).

If you aren't sure, don't buy but take a sample.  That's the best way to avoid unnecessary waste.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_If you're going to a store (as opposed to mail order) I agree you should also see how colour consistent the product is under natural light. I also feel that if you are not sure you should take a sample home and try it there rather than buying a product and returning it.

Don't forget that natural light has many different qualities depending on how high the sun is in the sky, the season and the weather conditions. If there is snow lying on the ground you get a lot of light reflected up which changes the whole feel of the illumination (look at the ceiling - it will be a lot brighter than normal).

If you aren't sure, don't buy but take a sample. That's the best way to avoid unnecessary waste._

 
No offense but it's not buying a S200K house it's a $14 tube of lipstick or similiar....I for one am not getting ready to do analytical testing, weather checks, wind directions or road conditions on a makeup item. The MA does not have time to waste on me doing that crap anyway....That is totally unrealistic...If I was working and someone was wasting my time with all that over a tube of lipstick I would be calling security. Returning a makeup item occasionally is not harming the environment or killing a whale .


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_No offense but it's not buying a S200K house it's a $14 tube of lipstick or similiar_

 
Waste is waste.  It shouldn't be encouraged - especially when it's because the customer has changed their mind.  If the MA recommends something that doesn't work that's one thing.  If it's faulty, ditto.  If it's simply because the customer can't make their mind up that's unacceptable.


----------



## mochabean (Feb 12, 2009)

LOL! The whole "return" MAC products issue again . . . I personally feel that every one is entitles to return something if they change their minds no matter what. That is the reason why MAC has a return policy. If you don't like it, tough luck. You shouldn't feel guilty for wanting to return something. It's your own prerogative. And those that feel that we are doing something wrong or should keep/swap it instead, that is also your own prerogative. Yes, there are some people that abuse the system, but not everyone is like that. Even if you go to the stores and swatch something; the colors look different on your hand/arm then it does on your face. For example, if you have pigmented lips, the lippie or l/g swatches on your hand will not look the same on your lips. I have had to return some lipstics in the past b/c of this. So don't feel bad about returning anything. If MAC didn't want us to return anything, they wouldn't have a return policy.


----------



## mszgrace (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VitaBellaMakeup* 

 
_I disagree with you. I have tried on a few things and then left the store and found out that in natural lighting things looked different... sometimes better, sometimes worse. In fact, most people who swatch foundations especially, should go outside and look at it in natural lighting to make sure the color does match your skin. They even stressed this point in makeup school. One day we had trouble matching my foundation in makeup school and my teacher took me to the window to see it in natural lighting. I dont think that the person on here abused the return policy. I cannot tell you how many times an MA told me to buy something and if I didnt like it, I can always return it. Almost always, I ended up liking the product or making it work. In one case, I gave a lipgloss to my sister cause it looked great with her skintone and not with mine. I think my whole time I have been in love with MAC I have returned two items. One was a lipstick cause it had a fingerprint on it and obviously someone had touched it before it was sold to me so I asked for another one. The other was a foundation that an MA tried on me. I actually went into MAC to get a blush. After talking wtih the MA, she had me try using a new foundation. I wasnt out for the foundation, but after talking to her I decided to give it a try. I thought it looked ok in the store. i went home and my family told me it was way too yellow for me. I looked at it in the lighting in my house and at work and outside and it did look very different from how it looked in the store I took it back and exchanged it for the correct color, which I love and wear all the time. I am not blaming the MA or MAC. The color did look different under the lights of the store than in other places. The wrong color was selected and when I returned it I got a color that was better for my skin tone. If you think that is abusing the return policy, I couldnt disagree with you more.  MAC wants customer satisfaction and that is why they offer this policy to begin with. We all buy things and then change our mind and thats why we have time to try something out and see how it works. Sometimes MAs can talk you into buying something that you would have only thought about. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt (such as my foundation story). I think if someone intentionally buys something saying that 
they are going to buy it now and know they will return it later, then yes that is wrong. But returning something because the product didnt work for you like you thought it would have, is what the policy is created for. Most people (including me) end up buying things we are iffy on because we know if we dont like it, we can always bring it back.  In my case, I typically end up keeping the product, but if I didnt have the option to return it, I probably would never buy it at all, so I think their policy actually helps the company rather than hurts the company._

 
I've actually had a sad experience with an MA who seemed to be in a rush and totally messed up my foundation match. Maybe it was because I looked really young (im 17 but i look younger) and didn't seem too serious about makeup? who knows. but I am still in progress of looking for the right foundation for me so i am personally grateful towards the return policy. wow that was totally irrelevant to the thread topic. I just bought the pretty baby beauty powder in hopes to brighten my skin a bit more but it didn't show much at all


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_Waste is waste. It shouldn't be encouraged - especially when it's because the customer has changed their mind. If the MA recommends something that doesn't work that's one thing. If it's faulty, ditto. If it's simply because the customer can't make their mind up that's unacceptable._

 

WHO is encouraging waste...I said...ME...If I get it home and I can't make it work I will return it if I need to...I also said I have never had to but I have no problem doing so. Return policies are in place for a reason...There are valid reasons that people have to return. My friend was given the wromg item not the one on her receipt or the item she wanted.....should she NOT return it because it is going to go to waste...since waste is waste? I never have encouraged anyone to be wasteful....But I also am not going to make someone feel bad because they need to return a item when they have probably spent thousands over the years without every returning. Makeup is not the main concern for me when it comes to waste in this world...if we were talking about water, food or the like I would see things differently...But we are talking about a makeup item.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mochabean* 

 
_If MAC didn't want us to return anything, they wouldn't have a return policy._

 
What on _earth_ makes you think M·A·C _wants_ people to return a perfectly good product?  Just because the company _has_ a returns policy that generously _allows_ people to return unwanted (as opposed to faulty) products for any or no reason doesn't actually mean that it _wants_ people to return things.  It doesn't.  The fewer things returned the better.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_No offense but it's not buying a S200K house it's a $14 tube of lipstick or similiar....I for one am not getting ready to do analytical testing, weather checks, wind directions or road conditions on a makeup item. The MA does not have time to waste on me doing that crap anyway....That is totally unrealistic...If I was working and someone was wasting my time with all that over a tube of lipstick I would be calling security. Returning a makeup item occasionally is not harming the environment or killing a whale ._

 





I agree.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

The less returns to MAC the better for who?


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_There are valid reasons that people have to return. My friend was given the wromg item not the one on her receipt or the item she wanted.....should she NOT return it because it is going to go to waste...since waste is waste?_

 
There are perfectly valid reasons to return things.  I have _never_ said there weren't so don't even try to imply that I have.

There are also reasons with very little validity and it's those I am talking about.  If you buy something and later change your mind, that's not the company's fault.  Sell it on eBay, swap it with a friend.  If it's a particularly sought after LE item you may actually make a profit selling it after it's sold out.  Returning it to the store gets the whole product thrown out and only the packaging reused.

Some companies in the UK which have generous returns policies like M·A·C now require people seeking refunds or exchanges on products which aren't faulty to give name and address details so they can track abuse.  I think that's a sensible approach.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_The less returns to MAC the better for who?_

 
I'd have thought you could work that out for yourself.  It's better for the company as it lowers costs and like it or not, the costs of returns _are_ factored into the retail price of the products.  I have no doubt that if the rate of spurious returns was significantly lower there would be lower end user pricing.  The end user prices aren't completely unrelated to production costs.

It's also undeniably better for the environment.  Try arguing against that.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am not implying anything....just as I am sure you weren't when you responding to me regarding the encouraging of waste...However what I am saying is...MAC obviously is okay with their return policy and that is why it is in place...so why would anyone else have a problem with it unless they are the owner of the company. I think MAC is quite capable of making the  best rules and policies for their company and their profits.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 13, 2009)

I hate returning or exchanging stuff period. Whether it be clothes, shoes, whatever. I wont lie but I have done a lot of returning and exchanging with skincare products. My skin is SUPER sensitive and practically every face wash and moisturizer I've tried throughout the years has caused a reaction. It is very frustrating not only for me but probably the company also. But I can't help if someone causes my face to break out into itchy bumps =[ I'm tight on money so I can't just keep the item (if it's only been used just a few times) and have it sit around or even give it away to anyone. I do feel really bad about it even when I try to get a sample of something first but will be told that I can just buy it now and try it and return it if it doesn't work. I'm not a sample hog but I like to try something especially when it comes to skin care for a little bit to see how my skin reacts to it.

But anyways back on topic... today I bought Mimmy l/p, Big Bow l/s and Fun n' games BP blush. I had my MA do a swatch of of Mimmy and Big Bow individually and on top of each other on the back of her hand. The color was sooo pretty! As for fun n' games, I've been waiting for a peachy neutral colored blush to come out in an LE collection (I like buying LE items for some reason). The MA and I agreed that this would go perfect with a smokey eye look which I like to rock most days whenever I'm wearing makeup. So far, I'm very positive that I won't be having to return anything or swapping it or anything like that.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I am not implying anything....just as I am sure you weren't when you responding to me regarding the encouraging of waste...However what I am saying is...MAC obviously is okay with their return policy and that is why it is in place...so why would anyone else have a problem with it unless they are the owner of the company. I think MAC is quite capable of making the  best rules and policies for their company and their profits._

 
You've completely overlooked the environmental impact of waste.  It has a real cost.

The impact of throwing out a single jar of pigment is probably far greater than throwing out a plate of food because of all the chemical synthesis involved in making the ingredients.  

Perhaps you simply don't care about the environment but that doesn't mean others don't.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh I absolutley care...But so does MAC that is why the items are not just trashed....they are disposed of properly and the containers are recycled.....so would it make the environment much safer if I just throw it in my own trash....Anyway I am not going to keep going back and forth on this...Sellers return policies are in place for a reason...and I am not disputing thier reasons for allowing returns...Because MAC cares about the environment...if they thought their return policy was hurting it...they would amend it! SURELY! Sorry you don;t agree with their policy...I personally do.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Oh I absolutley care...But so does MAC that is why the items are not just trashed....they are disposed of properly and the containers are recycled.....so would it make the environment much safer if I just throw it in my own trash
<snip> 

Sorry you don;t agree with their policy...I personally do._

 
I don't agree with people who _abuse_ M·A·C's generous returns policy.  I have not said I disagree with their policy (show me where I have).  You're right that throwing an unwanted product out with the rubbish has a greater impact on the environment than returning it to M·A·C but sellling it to someone who will use it or swapping it with someone for something they don't like will have the lowest impact on the environment - the product will not have been wasted at all.  Nobody here should have any trouble selling or swapping their unwanted cosmetics.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mszgrace* 

 
_I've actually had a sad experience with an MA who seemed to be in a rush and totally messed up my foundation match._

 
I've got no problems with returns in this situation.  The MA messed up and you should quite rightly get an exchange or a refund.  You're not talking about returning it because you couldn't make up your mind in the first place and just went and bought it anyway.


----------



## minni4bebe (Feb 13, 2009)

I work for my money, not mac, therefore, if I buy something and I don't like it, I am entitled to get my money back. BTW, you do realize your argueing over returning MAKEUP. It's not that serious. Besides, we are all allowed to have an opinion, just because most of us don't share yours doesn't mean that you have to get so upset over it.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 13, 2009)

People are gonna return things if they don't like it
People are gonna return things cause they don't think they will use it
People are gonna spend 500 dollars on makeup for their wedding then return it

Lets stop arguing and start talking about if we returned any Hello Kitty items, kay?


----------



## minni4bebe (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_People are gonna return things if they don't like it
People are gonna return things cause they don't think they will use it
People are gonna spend 500 dollars on makeup for their wedding then return it

Lets stop arguing and talk about if we returned any Hello Kitty items, kay? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I had my hair done today and like ALWAYS, it's not what I wanted, but YOU MADE ME LAUGH. You have a nack for that, thanks!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 13, 2009)

No I haven't but I want to return something now damnit.....digging thru bag trying to see if I can part with any of my lovies! j/k But No I have not YET...but maybe


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm not using anything until I figure a way to use it, so if I do end up hating something, I will sell it on eBay, and it will cost $50.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 13, 2009)

^^^ I have only used Fashion Mews and I luuurve it!!


----------



## mszgrace (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_You've completely overlooked the environmental impact of waste.  It has a real cost.

The impact of throwing out a single jar of pigment is probably far greater than throwing out a plate of food because of all the chemical synthesis involved in making the ingredients.  

Perhaps you simply don't care about the environment but that doesn't mean others don't._

 
ouch. but i guess that has some truth behind it. reminds me of the whole sad kids in africa business


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## sierrao (Feb 13, 2009)

does the uk have the same return policey as the us?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/m...stions-111287/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/d...-things-92957/


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_I've got no problems with returns in this situation.  The MA messed up and you should quite rightly get an exchange or a refund.  You're not talking about returning it because you couldn't make up your mind in the first place and just went and bought it anyway._

 
From a business perspective, MAC understands and accepts the risk that consumers are going to make impulse buys and face buyer's remorse and return the items.  If MAC didn't understand and accept it, MAC would change its policies. 
They know.
They understand.
They're profiting anyway.
They're fine.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 13, 2009)

Opinions can change over the years @ returns

...LOL But back on Topic

No I have not returned anything from HK HK HK ...Repeat repeat repeat


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_From a business perspective, MAC understands and accepts the risk that consumers are going to make impulse buys and face buyer's remorse and return the items. If MAC didn't understand and accept it, MAC would change its policies. 
They know.
They understand.
They're profiting anyway.
They're fine._

 
You are 40 mins away...I am so getting ready to come make out with you!!!


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sierrao* 

 
_does the uk have the same return policey as the us?_

 
Yes it does.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't plan on returning anything I brought from Hello Kitty. I'm very happy with my purchases...but if I wasn't, I would. LOL


----------



## LionQueen (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_If you're going to a store (as opposed to mail order) I agree you should also see how colour consistent the product is under natural light.  I also feel that if you are not sure you should take a sample home and try it there rather than buying a product and returning it.

Don't forget that natural light has many different qualities depending on how high the sun is in the sky, the season and the weather conditions.  If there is snow lying on the ground you get a lot of light reflected up which changes the whole feel of the illumination (look at the ceiling - it will be a lot brighter than normal).

If you aren't sure, don't buy but take a sample.  That's the best way to avoid unnecessary waste._

 
I'd love to be able to take samples, but I have found that MAC isn't really into giving samples.  Maybe it's because I'm new to the brand - I've been going to the MAC counter near my house for about four months now.  The other day I went in and was looking at a pigment for ages, unsure whether to take the plunge. I finally asked if I could get a sample to take home and try, and the girl working there looked at me like I was blue  - I swear, even the other girl working there glanced over at me like "did she just ask for a sample?", and the first girl said "I'm sorry, we don't have samples of that".  And this is a counter I've been to maybe 8 times in the last few months.  Maybe they have to know you well to give you samples, I don't know, but to be honest I wasn't overly impressed with that.  With the price of the items, the problem of returns and waste, ect, it would make a lot more sense if they offered samples of most of their products.  That way people don't end up buying something, getting it home, and having it not work out for them.


----------



## glamblover (Feb 13, 2009)

i wont be returning anything from the HK line, i played with it all in the store and made my decisions based on love it, like it, and icky... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i went through and bought all my love its and one like it...

as for the like it item my MA was busy so she said "take it home, try it and if you dont like it bring it back" 

obviously if MAC employees dont mind the returns neither should the consumers...

i seriously cant believe that you would argue about someones returning makeup...i. mean. like. omg...i. would. rather. walk. my. goldfish...


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LionQueen* 

 
_I'd love to be able to take samples, but I have found that MAC isn't really into giving samples.  Maybe it's because I'm new to the brand - I've been going to the MAC counter near my house for about four months now.  The other day I went in and was looking at a pigment for ages, unsure whether to take the plunge. I finally asked if I could get a sample to take home and try, and the girl working there looked at me like I was blue  - I swear, even the other girl working there glanced over at me like "did she just ask for a sample?", and the first girl said "I'm sorry, we don't have samples of that".  And this is a counter I've been to maybe 8 times in the last few months.  Maybe they have to know you well to give you samples, I don't know, but to be honest I wasn't overly impressed with that.  With the price of the items, the problem of returns and waste, ect, it would make a lot more sense if they offered samples of most of their products.  That way people don't end up buying something, getting it home, and having it not work out for them._

 
Which store is the counter in?  It might be a store policy (Nordstroms for example) rather than a M·A·C one.  Standalone stores shouldn't have this policy as M·A·C allows its artists to offer samples for the customers to try.  The M·A·C gives the correct procedures for artists to offer samples for customers to take home.

Some are reluctant to offer samples of pigment as they can easily be resold.  I've been offered all sorts of samples to take and try at home over the years but I generally use standalone stores.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamblover* 

 
_i seriously cant believe that you would argue about someones returning makeup...i. mean. like. omg...i. would. rather. walk. my. goldfish..._

 
Time to go walk your goldfish then.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_From a business perspective, MAC understands and accepts the risk that consumers are going to make impulse buys and face buyer's remorse and return the items.  If MAC didn't understand and accept it, MAC would change its policies. 
They know.
They understand.
They're profiting anyway.
They're fine._

 
Of _course_ there's a business case for the current refund policy.  That doesn't mean the company is overjoyed to receive back perfectly good but now unsaleable product because a customer is fickle.


----------



## II3rinII (Feb 13, 2009)

mac employee here stepping in with an opinion:

when you start a thread titled "returning anything from hk? it already slightly annoys me and this why

- we only got a limited supply of items, if people (for whatever reason) buy a bunch of stuff without being absolutely sure they want it and then return it it gets thrown into the damages bin and then someone who may have wanted it wont get it.

- they arent giving us our employee discount and even though we have to pay full price they arent letting us purchase until the 22nd (when all the good stuff will be gone) id be upset if an item i wanted was sold out and then returned and i never got it  =(

-we are there to help you, please ask us questions.  the beauty powders arent ment to really "show up" they basically help to "perfect the skin".  its a way to highlight on darker skintones or to soften blush on lighter skintones.  try it over you blush to change the shade, use it with your bronzer to creat diminsion.

-the glosses are a more sheer formula, but try pairing them with a more opaque lipstick like a cremesheen, or fill the lip with liner and follow with the gloss for a light subtle loook.  

- this is a spring line its ment to be light weight and fun, with vibrant colors done in a soft way.  trends change and this season you will see a soft playful approach to makeup.

- you can always experiment with your makeup find ways that it works for you

- also it may not look right in your bathroom light (i get annoyed when customers say that), but youre not in your bathroom all day.  you may be under classroom lights, office lights, restaraunt lights, natural lights, so your look will always be different, so keep that in mind.

im really just blowing off steam here, ignore me if you like, ive i had a few top shelf  magaritas and i just get a bit touchy when it comes to returns because one, product is wasted and two it brings numbers off our sales that we then have to make up for =(.

end rant.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't care about MAC as a company losing money

It's the idea that the Hello Kitty Collection items are Limited Edition
and there are REAL Hello Kitty fans who might miss out on this collection as items become out of stock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




returning items to the store that will just end up in the garbage is such a shame, when they are perfectly acceptable to someone else. You can resell them or swap them - recouping your cost and maybe making someone else's day while you are at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*rant over*


----------



## astronaut (Feb 13, 2009)

I preordered Nice Kitty and She Loves Candy. Didn't pick them up yet but during the time of waiting for the items to be released, I don't want She Loves Candy anymore.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *II3rinII* 

 
_mac employee here stepping in with an opinion:_

 
Just a quick question - does your store/counter give samples of any products?  If so, is there a different procedure for LE products?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_Just a quick question - does your store/counter give samples of any products?  If so, is there a different procedure for LE products?_

 
The only HK items that could actually be turned into samples. are the pigments and glitters, unfortunately :C

I don't think MAC scrapes pressed products but iono D:


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 13, 2009)

Lipsticks can be sampled without too much trouble.  Pressed powders are, I agree, difficult as are things like liquid eyeliner.


----------



## juicy415 (Feb 13, 2009)

when the BBR collection launched, i went to my bloomindales and bought my stuffs and then i looked over the chill collection' reflect blue glitter i think thats how it called. i asked (a lady) for sample.
then on tuesday i went to picked up my hk at same bloomin' that i purchased my bbr, i asked (a guy) for sample for milk pigment, he said "we dont give pigment sample, we only give skincare sample" and i was like ugh... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i think it just depend on the MA...


----------



## Seeking Refuge (Feb 13, 2009)

I just bought Mimmy and Cute-ster online. I wanted a BPB, but because I couldn't decide by looking at the swatches online and not on my fingers, I passed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm hoping I love both, which I'm thinking I will. As long as Cute-ster isn't like Ahoy, There! with its chunky glitter ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As of now, no. I really hate to return things, but there are times I can't help it.

Like last week when the MA insisted I was NW20 in the new concealer which I come to find out later I wasn't. She swatched it on the darker part of my hand instead of the lighter skin of my face, what a concept.

I also had to take one of the Cremesheen lipglasses back, because as hard as I tried, the drugstore taste made me gag and I wanted to keep it so badly. What made me mad was as much as I smelled them at the counter, I could only tell the difference later on. Now I regret not keeping it to sell/swap or send to a friend.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 13, 2009)

Am i returning anything.... nope! But i kind of want to swap away my mimmy lipglass :\ the rest of the HK products i bought i love!!

As for the environment... were totally screwed anyway...


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I preordered Nice Kitty and She Loves Candy. Didn't pick them up yet but during the time of waiting for the items to be released, *I don't want She Loves Candy anymore*._

 
Return it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





j/k Trying to lighten the mood in here...


----------



## LionQueen (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_Which store is the counter in?  It might be a store policy (Nordstroms for example) rather than a M·A·C one.  Standalone stores shouldn't have this policy as M·A·C allows its artists to offer samples for the customers to try.  The M·A·C gives the correct procedures for artists to offer samples for customers to take home.

Some are reluctant to offer samples of pigment as they can easily be resold.  I've been offered all sorts of samples to take and try at home over the years but I generally use standalone stores._

 
Ahh, that might be it then :/ It's in Nordstroms at Stonestown Mall.  There's a freestanding store here in the city, or a Pro store or summat, but it's in an area where it's hard to find parking, and Stonestown Mall is literally four minutes from my house, so I just find it easier to pop down there... but maybe I should start going to the freestanding store. I guess it would be worth it to me if I could get samples of things


----------



## BloopBloop (Feb 13, 2009)

im very tempted to exchange cute-ster for something else. It looks too much like my viva glam v, doesnt make sense to keep both.


----------



## rocking chick (Feb 13, 2009)

Any used cosmetics cannot be return to MAC in my country.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_ 

I say for those who say it is so wrong for someone to return something that they simply can't use...you buy it from them so it doesn't go to waste._

 











agreed!!!
i understand there are difference of opinions on here but i think this girls whole purpose was to just talk about how not happy she was with the hello kitty line (which i can agree a lot with and is the reason i bought none last night). and while i do understand where those that say it's wrong are coming from i think maybe giving suggestions as to what can be done with product one may not be pleased with will go over a lot smoother than just saying they're wrong for returning it or wanting to return it.
idk
i'm a libra
my thinking is always so damned balanced. lol! it could be 20 different opinions on this subject and i will understand where everyone of them is coming from. HAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rocking chick* 

 
_Any used cosmetics cannot be return to MAC in my country._

 
really?????
damn! MAC is NOT f*ckin around out there!! lol!
can i ask where you're from?

i've never seen anyone return anything here where i live now but back in missouri, while it pissed the ma's off to high levels of pisstivity, they would take back used product.....


----------



## Charlie'sAngel (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_I can't see how that's any different.  The makeup returned still usually gets sent to B2M and is never sold again.
_

 
I'm not taking either sides here, I agree MAC has a wonderful return policy but sometimes returning products needs to be done.  
I returned a Studio Fix foundation and concealer becuase the MA 'matched' me and when I went outside/home I looked like I had a pink face and yellow eyes.....thats a LOT of money to just suck up and throw away.
Another time I bought Creme D'Nude lipstick but was given Creme de la Femme lipstick and I didn't notice until I got home.  I never used it or opened it, just brought it back the next day to return it and they THREW IT OUT!! I couldn't believe it!  I mean.....it wasn't even opened....at LEAST save it for a tester or something!?


----------



## MsChrys79 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't see where returning makeup makes a difference to MAC they simply turn around and recycle the plastic and use it to make something else....they are really smart if you think about it. they're reusing the stuff that costs the most (plastic). it probably only cost them about .5 to make each shadow.....


----------



## MsChrys79 (Feb 13, 2009)

I never used it or opened it, just brought it back the next day to return it and they THREW IT OUT!! I couldn't believe it! I mean.....it wasn't even opened....at LEAST save it for a tester or something!?[/quote]

Totally agree with that! they could do better things with the returns....but that's on them not us....


----------



## Eire3 (Feb 13, 2009)

I read all the thread and i just wanted to say my opinion about returning the item and stuff.

I have a point of view which is a little in between "return always and in all situations" and "never return".
I like the fact that you can return an item you don't like, even if you have already used it, because i think it makes you feel comfortable when you shop and it makes you feel like the brand has a costumer-friendly point of view...of course this is a market strategy in my opinion, but it's a good one, fair and right, because we pay for our MAC goodies (and oh my gosh, sometimes soo much!XD) and it's good to feel that the brand want you to be happy with the products in any possible way, even if it means returning an used item.

But i do really dislike the fact that someone thinks "oh well i don't love it but it's cute, i'm buying it, i'm trying it at home and if i don't like it i can always return it"...i mean...they don't raise the prices for this, they always recicle...so what? It's like buying without making your brain work before. Just "oh my god HK!!! I'm going out of my head!! I gotta have it!!!" (i'm dangerously in this mood but i'm trying to calm down before it comes in stores in europe XD) then when the excitment goes away you just realize that you bought on impulse, without thinking about it. It is called sauvage consumism, and i don't want to act like the Naomi Klein of the situation, because i'm a consumist myself, but i just think we could just stop a moment and think about it before spending our money in something that we don't really want. If you're not sure you can always put the item on hold at your shop, if it's LE, and go back a few day after to buy if you still want it. 
I think it's really a pity and a waste if something i bought without thinking about it it's just thrown away because i didn't take even a couple of hours to think if i really wanted it or not. Someone return items that are even not opened...i really can't understand this...it's not like it doesn't show good on your skin in natural light or outside the shop, it's just that too often we don't think before buying (even though the MAC MAs should check better what they're selling you because it's a pity if they give you the wrong item, you realize it at home and the day after they throw it away even if it's unopened, like Charlie'sAngel says). Ok, MAC allows me to do it...so what? If you really had the wrong idea by trying it in the shop ok, return it, but in my opinion it shouldn't become a habit.

And I think we should always consider how to use a product in another way, before deciding it's not working for us. I recently bought studio fix, and the MA matched NC20 for me, but using it i realized that it's just too dark and yellowish for me. Today i bought the studio sculpt and realized that NWs are better for me and bought NW15 but i will not return the studio fix because i think i can always use it to fix my make up and control shine in summer. Same goes with honesty e/s: it was good swatched on my hands but on my eyelids it turns into just some pale tiny glitters. I think in this case it's ok to return but i will try to use it in some way before i decide to return it.

What i simply wanted to say with this mega-unuseful-post it's that i think that we could just think more before buying...i sometimes buy some "must have" item on impulse too and i hate it, because i feel like i don't have control on my own decisions.
I really don't want to judge anybody, but i think that a more responsible attitude in buying would be great, for us and for MAC too XD


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eire3* 

 
_ 
What i simply wanted to say with this mega-unuseful-post it's that i think that we could just think more before buying...i sometimes buy some "must have" item on impulse too and i hate it, because i feel like i don't have control on my own decisions.
I really don't want to judge anybody, but i think that a more responsible attitude in buying would be great, for us and for MAC too XD_

 
I feel like people have a right to choose how to spend their earned money ....if they don't care to think about how they spend it is their decision...If they buy something they cannot use, that to is their decision to exercise the companies return policy that they bought it from. Careful purchase thoughts still lead to items that may or may not be workable for them. But to think people will analysis every single purchase so that they may never have to return it...is pretty ridiculous...and this is not just for Makeup this is for anything I personally purchase. If companies have problems with returns then they need to change their return policy. When you work in retail and sales positions you have to understand that this is one of the down sides to your job...If people do not like those downsides...maybe THEY should consider different fields.
So if I decide not to think before buying wth my own money...that is merely my own decision and should have nothing to do with anyone outside of my household that it could indirectly affect or that I care if it affects. If returning one item messes up a sales persons sales for the day...they totally have had a shitty sales day more than likely overall. When I shop it is not my intention to buy items to please my salesperson or increase their sales quota but to please myself. My buying pleases me...without a problem...if it does or does not please MAC...I personally could careless because they are not suffering by any means whatsoever. Pro-Anti-Return Advocates are baggering a policy that MAC has in place...if you don't like their policy ask them to stop taking returns....see how that works out for ya. If MAC is comfortable with their policy...what is your beef with it...


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 13, 2009)

personally i dont like returning things because its stresssful for me but if i buy something from MAC and I dont like it I would return it because I dont have time to sell it on ebay or to do a sale or swap, i think its a total waste of time. So if you buy something and you dont like it please return it afterall you work hard for your money and you should be able to enjoy it. A company like MAC expects a few returns every now and then and thats probably the reason why they hike up the prices every year. But lets face it somethings are unavoidable. I have never returned anything from MAC because I know my skin and i know what works and what doesnt and some people dont.


----------



## shyste (Feb 13, 2009)

caffn8me...I see u take the whole return thing seriously...but I don't feel bad...I bought the reflects glitter in very pink & girl groovy glitter eyeliner YESTERDAY AND I DON'T WANT IT...now if someone wants it, has the money today and can WIRE it to me I will express mail the ish to them...other than that it is going back to MAC TODAY with a quickness and I won't feel guilty at all..say what u may I am not keeping something I have changed my mind on..HK or not...and no I haven't used it..cause it is all still in the bag...so for all the judgemental ppl out there don't know what to tell you...be it what it may..if it couldn't be returned their would be no policy....

I was not gonna stand in the store for hours debating..she used it, I liked it, went home decided am I really gonna use it ENOUGH TO JUSTIFY THE PURCHASE, no, there is someone out there who might want it more than me, trust me they will resell only cause they didn't get enough product here at the counter...the MA's know me so they know I was just in there yesterday buying the crap....so it goes back today...end of point. By the way..I only have a counter no store so I really don't feel bad when they didn't order enough of the products in the first place that I wanted...


----------



## sweetie (Feb 13, 2009)

*"i think maybe giving suggestions as to what can be done with product one may not be pleased with will go over a lot smoother than just saying they're wrong for returning it or wanting to return it."*

Yes!  I only learned there was a such thing as makeup swapping and selling on different boards a few weeks ago and I just learned that it can be done on this board since I'm new and just recently got access to the clearance bin.  I also only learned a few weeks ago the whole thing about them throwing out returns or whatever.  I thought they used them as testers since the testers are 'used' anyway and they sanitize before you use.  So you're right, informing someone that hey you have this option also is alot better (which alot of posters did do in a nice way).  Someone may not have even known.  But in the end return it if you want to without the fear of causing the total downfall of MAC or whatever else.  It's so weird to me because it seems people are saying that you should not purchase a product that you believe you will absolutely love and that you loved in the store unless you have been given the divine wisdom that it will absolutely, positively work for you because you may be taking the product from someone who has been granted that divine wisdom.  My MA would have lost out on a lot of money if I was not willing take a chance on a product.  Shoot, she uses it as a selling tool IMO.. "just take it home and try.. you can always bring it back".


----------



## user79 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow. I wish we had such a lax return policy in Europe. We can't return anything - period. :/


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_Lipsticks can be sampled without too much trouble. Pressed powders are, I agree, difficult as are things like liquid eyeliner._

 
Even more reason to go get dolled up by your MA with the Hello kitty collection.


----------



## emmy282 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Wow. I wish we had such a lax return policy in Europe. We can't return anything - period. :/_

 

I was just about to say the same thing. 
I don't know enough about every particular country to say, but in Spain you can ONLY return it if it's defective. This applies to MAC as well as any other cosmetics line. 

I haven't received my HK haul yet, but even if I could, I wouldn't return anything just because I didn't like how it looks on me. Especially with it being SE.


Off Topic: In Spain (and probably the rest of Europe too), you can't return anything without the receipt, and if it hasn't got the tags still on (i.e. has been used) you can't return it either, unless its faulty/defective.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I feel like people have a right to choose how to spend their earned money ......_

 
Of course they do.  That doesn't give them a right to demand their money _back_ if they screwed up buying something they didn't want.  Try ordering a pizza from Papa Joes and returning it half eaten three days later because you changed your mind.  Will you get your money back?  Dream on!  Cosmetics, like food, simply get thrown out on return.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shyste* 

 
_I was not gonna stand in the store for hours debating..she used it, I liked it, went home decided am I really gonna use it ENOUGH TO JUSTIFY THE PURCHASE, no, there is someone out there who might want it more than me, *trust me they will resell only cause they didn't get enough product here at the counter*...the MA's know me so they know I was just in there yesterday buying the crap....so it goes back today...end of point. By the way..I only have a counter no store so I really don't feel bad when they didn't order enough of the products in the first place that I wanted..._

 
They are not allowed to resell.  If they are reselling, they're breaking the rules.  While I was doing my M·A·C training with the person who was then head of M·A·C's Pro Store in London I bought a whole load of things from the Pro Store.

The MA who picked the stuff out made a mistake and gave me one product which was wrong but I didn't discover this until I got home that night.  The next day I took it back, unopened and untested, to be exchanged for what I had asked for in the first place (I'd even given the MA a written list the day before) as I couldn't afford both the wrong product and what I actually wanted.

The staff there knew me.  I was on a M·A·C course.  What happened to the product I returned?  It got chucked away immediately.  No questions about it.

It's very easy for someone to contaminate a product and return it to the store.  You could lose a huge quantity of anthrax spores in a pigment without it looking strange.  Don't think that sort of thing doesn't happen.


----------



## rocking chick (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_really?????
damn! MAC is NOT f*ckin around out there!! lol!
can i ask where you're from?

i've never seen anyone return anything here where i live now but back in missouri, while it pissed the ma's off to high levels of pisstivity, they would take back used product....._

 
I am from Singapore. MAC rules & regulations seems to be a little more strict here.

- used cosmetics cannot be exchange
- 6 empties can be b2m for lipsticks only

But even though so, I am really happy with what MAC offer to us consumers. As there are no other brands I had known of offer "recycling program" for a free lipstick. And also I love their "Viva Glam" program for donations.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 13, 2009)

did anyone get the hk brush set?
if you did, do you like it??? is the holder super cute?
i'm about to buy it online........


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rocking chick* 

 
_- 6 empties can be b2m for lipsticks only
_

 
yeah i just found this out last night! i was super excited. i was at a counter but the lady told me if i take them to pro store then i get the choice between lipstick, lip glass, or...... something. i can't remember the third but she said only lipstick at counters


----------



## rocking chick (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_yeah i just found this out last night! i was super excited. i was at a counter but the lady told me if i take them to pro store then i get the choice between lipstick, lip glass, or...... something. i can't remember the third but she said only lipstick at counters_

 
The 3rd item should be an eyeshadow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We got no pro-store here too.


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 13, 2009)

hmm thats weird I ususally buy MAC online from the U.K and we are allowed to return


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 13, 2009)

Any product in the UK sold mail order can be returned for a full refund - regardless of company policy.  It's the law - The Distance Selling Regulations.


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't plan on returning anything from MAC, I always find a way to use product even if it doesn't look great on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I either put more of the product on or put less of it on to see which looks better!! I'd feel embarrassed to return a make-up product.. It's a very personal thing so I never do.  Same with underwear, deodorants, hair stuff.. You know, all the obvious things screaming *CANNOT RETURN!*


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_did anyone get the hk brush set?
if you did, do you like it??? is the holder super cute?
i'm about to buy it online........_

 

Here's the thread...

hello kitty brush set - Specktra.Net

Brush set comparison from HK swatch thread

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...ml#post1499938


----------



## shyste (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_They are not allowed to resell. If they are reselling, they're breaking the rules. While I was doing my M·A·C training with the person who was then head of M·A·C's Pro Store in London I bought a whole load of things from the Pro Store.

The MA who picked the stuff out made a mistake and gave me one product which was wrong but I didn't discover this until I got home that night. The next day I took it back, unopened and untested, to be exchanged for what I had asked for in the first place (I'd even given the MA a written list the day before) as I couldn't afford both the wrong product and what I actually wanted.

The staff there knew me. I was on a M·A·C course. What happened to the product I returned? It got chucked away immediately. No questions about it.

It's very easy for someone to contaminate a product and return it to the store. You could lose a huge quantity of anthrax spores in a pigment without it looking strange. Don't think that sort of thing doesn't happen._

 

No comment...on this one...I am also sure the employees are not allowed to ask customers to purchase items as well...then go to the atm and get money to repay them...but to each his own...I just know that I have no use for the items...so if they have to destory them..sorry...I just don't have the time to swap/sell etc...

funny how I returned girl friendly paint pot (did not work w/my nw45 skin) and the MA kept it and stuck it in her pocket and told me she was gonna keep it...just sayin...not all MA's do the right thing....

I just feel if something doesn't work for me..be it clothes, makeup, etc..I will return/exchange it...and not feel bad.   LOL @ returning underwear...who does that?

ETA:  *I do not return used items...but if they still destroy it then I feel that is on the company at that point..maybe very few ppl return items so they can afford to have the policy in effect....*


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_did anyone get the hk brush set?
if you did, do you like it??? is the holder super cute?
i'm about to buy it online........_

 
The cup is OH SO SO SO SOOO super cute!!!! The holder is very sturdy too.. The bushes are ok, you can still use them and they work fine and all but nothing compares to their full sized counterpart.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_The cup is OH SO SO SO SOOO super cute!!!! The holder is very sturdy too.. The bushes are ok, you can still use them and they work fine and all but nothing compares to their full sized counterpart._

 
see this is what i've heard. the ma last night told me the handle is much shorter but i've heard also that the quality isn't as good as the full sized either.
someone posted a link to a thread so i'm gonna check that out but thanks for clearing that up. i still might buy it tho for the holder at least. that thing looks so cute!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_I'd have thought you could work that out for yourself. It's better for the company as it lowers costs and like it or not, the costs of returns are factored into the retail price of the products. I have no doubt that if the rate of spurious returns was significantly lower there would be lower end user pricing. The end user prices aren't completely unrelated to production costs.

It's also undeniably better for the environment. Try arguing against that._

 
Wow! Not to be rude but you are turning this thread into something completly diffrent? Are you now instigating? 

*Intent* is huge to me. Like others have mentioned if the product is half gone and you return it. *WRONG*. If you buy products to get a free makeover and then return them *WRONG*. As much as I feel terrible if I have to return something. I have to put my needs first before feeling bad for returning a at cost- 2.00 item to a multi billion dollar company. Your talking about the enviorment. The lipstick has already been produced. Whether it is recycled now or a year down the road. Its garbage. When I purchase and item and If my *intent* was use a product everyday but I just couldnt make it work I shouldnt feel like I am gonna hurt "This huge Corporation" and keep it forever. If my *intent* was to buy it, try it and bring it back later if I dont like it. Thats diffrent. 

Why sit here and make people feel bad???  I think most people on the board dont want to return anything. We all buy MAC's beautiful colors becase we are excited about them and we want them in our collection. I doubt there are very many of us that make a habit of returning items just to wear them once or twice. 

Be Nice.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 13, 2009)

I honestly can't believe this is even an argument.
According to MAC's policy, this is a customer's right.  SO not worth arguing over.


----------



## vocaltest (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_Yes it does._

 
no we don't? i saw what you said about the online thing which is true, but not if its bought at a counter/store. we're not allowed to return anything that has been opened or used. we can return something that has caused an allergic reaction or is faulty, but nothing that we don't like per say. its the same for all cosmetics here. the only thing i have returned was deep brown p/m to the pro store in london, i bought it, walked down the road and sat down for a drink, opened it to have a look at it and the lid was completely unscrewed and half of the p/m had fallen out i.e faulty product.

sometimes i wish we had the same returns policy as the USA, but overall i'm glad we don't. makes me think more about parting with my money and makes me buy things that i know i will use. 

anyway, back on topic!
i haven't bought anything from HK as its not out here yet and won't be when it comes out anyway lol


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I honestly can't believe this is even an argument.
According to MAC's policy, this is a customer's right.  SO not worth arguing over._

 
It's the policy in some parts of Iran that women can be stoned to death for adultery.  I suppose, as that's policy, there's no argument.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Feb 13, 2009)

I totally don't agree with "return happy" people. but I don't think you were trying to be that way, and I also agree with you about feeling attacked. When I was reading some of the rather rude posts directed your way I was pretty surprised. I for one, (and I am sure many of you) spend literally hundreds if not thousands on MAC a year and if there a couple of things I just can't deal with then yes I will take it back, I don't think it's that big of a deal considering the amt of money I spend there. I've seen "repeat returners" in my days of retail and I don't think that's your case. I do think depotting your regular powder into the HK is an awesome idea though.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_no we don't? we're not allowed to return anything that has been opened or used. we can return something that has caused an allergic reaction or is faulty, but nothing that we don't like per say._

 
That must have changed then because to my knowledge M·A·C never used to inisit that returns had to be unused.  Given that the products are destroyed anyway and cannot be resold it doesn't make sense.

The M·A·C product handbook in the UK clearly says (or certainly used to) that customers may return a product for "any or no reason" (that's the exact wording) and no mention of whether it's been used before.  It may well be that differences exist between standalone stores and counters within a department store.  I guess we'll have to wait until a UK M·A·C MA can clarify this.


----------



## vocaltest (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_That must have changed then because to my knowledge M·A·C never used to inisit that returns had to be unused.  Given that the products are destroyed anyway and cannot be resold it doesn't make sense.

The M·A·C product handbook in the UK clearly says (or certainly used to) that customers may return a product for "any or no reason" (that's the exact wording) and no mention of whether it's been used before.  It may well be that differences exist between standalone stores and counters within a department store.  I guess we'll have to wait until a UK M·A·C MA can clarify this._

 
Hmm thats weird! I bought a new studio fix powder after not using it for many months, and thinking NW20 was too dark I bought NW15 thinking it'll match at Brighton freestanding MAC. It didn't match at all, made me look like Casper, so when I was next in there a week later I asked if I could swap it (knowing I probably couldn't) and they said no as its been used. Also when my mum bought me some MAC for christmas just gone, when I opened it she said to me 'they told me if you don't like the colours then you can swap it as long hasn't been opened/touched/used'.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 13, 2009)

It seems things have changed then.  I'll ask next time I'm in a store.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I honestly can't believe this is even an argument.
According to MAC's policy, this is a customer's right. SO not worth arguing over._

 
The argument 
Because it's obvious that some people have nothing else to do but argue about something that does* NOT* have a damn thing to do with them.  
People need to worry about things that concern them and get off their damn soap box.....Basically Get a life outside of MAC's return policy

But you are exactly right....it is not worth it and so ridiculous on so many levels!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_yeah i just found this out last night! i was super excited. i was at a counter but the lady told me if i take them to pro store then i get the choice between lipstick, lip glass, or...... something. i can't remember the third but she said only lipstick at counters_

 

you can get a pot eyeshadow as well


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_Of course they do. That doesn't give them a right to demand their money back if they screwed up buying something they didn't want. Try ordering a pizza from Papa Joes and returning it half eaten three days later because you changed your mind. Will you get your money back? Dream on! Cosmetics, like food, simply get thrown out on return._

 
 laughable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Returning Half Eaten Food after 3 days = Returning unused makeup after three days = F in Math and F in Logic.....


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_laughable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Returning Half Eaten Food after 3 days = Returning unused makeup after three days = F in Math and F in Logic.....




_

 
It's not _my_ fault you can't understand logic, is it?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 13, 2009)

Obvioulsy me and 99.9% of everyone else reading these dumb ass posts...and not my fault you don't like people returning, is it?...Not gonna stop it!! Trust me


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_It's not my fault you can't understand logic, is it?_

 
If you have something to add to the topic then do it. Quit insulting people.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 13, 2009)

Why the hell are we talking about the morality of returns in a topic that has to do with our preferences on a collection launch?

Seriously, it's just getting childish.
If it's that big of a deal, at least do it in the "Do MA's hate when we return things" topic, where it's much more fitting.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_If you have something to add to the topic then do it. Quit insulting people._

 
I _think_ you'll find this was supposed to be an insult too;

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_laughable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Returning Half Eaten Food after 3 days = Returning unused makeup after three days = F in Math and F in Logic.....




_


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 13, 2009)

No it was not a PERSONAL insult it was showing you that Makeup and Half Eaten Pizza have no comparison value

But I'm done with you this a complete waste of time and a waste of this thread!


----------



## vocaltest (Feb 13, 2009)

come on guys lets not argue about it. lets agree to disagree. if insults/disagreements/digital bitch slaps need to be exchanged then just pm each other instead of clogging up my new posts page  heheh


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_No it was not a PERSONAL insult it was showing you that Makeup and Half Eaten Pizza have no comparison value

But I'm done with you this a complete waste of time and a waste of this thread!_

 
They're both consumable products which cannot be resold if returned.  They both have an envrionmental cost of production.  Throwing either out half used is a waste.  The makeup has a far greater environmental impact if disposed of as it isn't biodegradable.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_I think you'll find this was supposed to be an insult too;_

 
You have been insitigating... You were asking Tish to argue pages back where I responded the first time. You are not making sense in some of your comparisons. Something as simple as makeup you are comparing to cheating women. 

I am in agreeance with OfficerJenny. Your reponses have nothing to do with the topic. They should be voiced *polietly* in the other forum.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm not actually an ogre, (I'm NW25 rather than green) and for a bit of light relief perhaps people would like to post on an entirely fun (but not easy) thred;  http://www.specktra.net/forum/f167/y...roduct-130698/


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_It's the policy in some parts of Iran that women can be stoned to death for adultery.  I suppose, as that's policy, there's no argument._

 
Because obviously, the two are wholly comparable.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_I'm not actually an ogre, (I'm NW25 rather than green) and for a bit of light relief perhaps people would like to post on an entirely fun (but not easy) thred; http://www.specktra.net/forum/f167/y...roduct-130698/_

 
I would... but I dont have time. I am on my way to MAC now...I have to go and return $500.00 worth of Hello Kitty products I bought a few days ago. I just found out another MAC store has the totes in stock!!! So Im gonna go there and re buy everything!!. Yeahhhhh for me....


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Because obviously, the two are wholly comparable._

 
Your logic was that because something was policy it was OK.  It was a logical flaw I exposed rather than saying that they were directly comparable.  Not all policies are correct.  I'm sure you'll have had disagreements with some of G W Bush's policies and will have with some of  Barack Obama's policies.


----------



## AmandDUR (Feb 13, 2009)

ok. im not reading all these posts.. butttt.

mac is a business. they have a return policy. they choose to have it. returns are just a part of business. they know this. it happens. my 14 bucks is larger in the scheme of the 2 bucks that it probably cost them to manufacture it.

but i dont agree with people returning things all the time. ive returned something ONCE b/c i didnt like it. a few more times b/c someone gave me the wrong item. but if i dont like something, i will surely return it.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_Your logic was that because something was policy it was OK.  It was a logical flaw I exposed rather than saying that they were directly comparable.  Not all policies are correct.  I'm sure you'll have had disagreements with some of G W Bush's policies and will have with some of  Barack Obama's policies._

 
Seriously, you're stretching now.

You're attempting to take a business policy that is framed based off information within the company's business model and compare that model to oppression of an entire gender AND to the policies of American presidents. You're reaching, and you know it.  If _either_ of us has a logical fallacy, it's NOT me. It's definitely you.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Seriously, you're stretching now.

You're attempting to take a business policy that is framed based off information within the company's business model and compare that model to oppression of an entire gender AND to the policies of American presidents. You're reaching, and you know it. If either of us has a logical fallacy, it's NOT me. It's definitely you._


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## caffn8me (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Seriously, you're stretching now.

You're attempting to take a business policy that is framed based off information within the company's business model and compare that model to oppression of an entire gender AND to the policies of American presidents. You're reaching, and you know it.  If either of us has a logical fallacy, it's NOT me. It's definitely you._

 
Your entire logic was based on the premise that because something was policy it couldn't be argued with.  That is utterly wrong.  Of course you can argue with policies.  Politicians do it all the time. If there was never any argument over policy, why would you need to change the government periodically?  

Of course, there _are_ places where it may be _inadvisable_ to argue against policy - places like China, Burma, North Korea and even parts of the former Soviet Union.

Yes, I used an extreme example to demonstrate that but I'm certainly not wrong to show the flaw in your logic.  Go find yourself a graduate philosopher and ask them.  To find out what logic means see here.

What I did by comparing stoning in Iran to corporate policy was a technique known as _reductio ad absurdem_ (Latin for 'reduction to the absurd') - see here


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 13, 2009)

i feel bad for the girl who made this thread lol


----------



## minni4bebe (Feb 13, 2009)

I see the arguement is going strong =/ isn't the title of the thread "returning anything from HK collection?" I don't think it's, rip a new one on EVERYONE who doesn't like what they bought. Goodness, if you get so upset, write MAC a letter and tell THEM how you feel, quit shoving it down everyone's throat....end of rant =]


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_i feel bad for the girl who made this thread lol_

 














lol


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 13, 2009)

awww c'mon guys..no more of this. PLEASE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











I'm not gonna lie, this collection wasn't what I had in mind so I can't help but feel disappointed. But I made sure I loved my items (which was only 2) before purchasing so there will be no returns from me


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Charlie'sAngel* 

 
_I didn't go to a preview party but I went yesterday and I had a lot of things on my mind that I was excited to buy.... Tahitian Sand BP, Mimmy l/g, Cute Ster l/s, TLC in Pink Fish and Tippy blush..... After I went to the store and played around and tested things out, the only thing I came home with was the Pink Fish TLC (which I absolutely LOVE)...everything else was just OKAY and yeah the packaging was cute but I'd prefer to save my money and B2M emties for something that I just can't live without.

If you haven't tried Pink Fish TLC...TRY IT!!! Its such an amazing color- the PERFECT pink. Lip color, gloss, SPF, moisturizer all in one its great._

 

Ordered these today...I was on the fence about them for a bit....Because my MAC locally did not have these...If they are like EZ Baby I will love them!


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 13, 2009)

I am already feeling a bit of buyers remorse and I haven't even picked my stuff up yet.  It isn't the products at all it is just that I spent way too much money sight unseen.  I know that once I pick them up tomorrow that I will be excited with it all and make it all work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think that I am also still a little ticked that they charged me twice for my pre-order.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I am already feeling a bit of buyers remorse and I haven't even picked my stuff up yet. It isn't the products at all it is just that I spent way too much money sight unseen. I know that once I pick them up tomorrow that I will be excited with it all and make it all work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think that I am also still a little ticked that they charged me twice for my pre-order._

 
Nordies had did the same thing to me...when I went to pick it up I decided to look in the bag and I noticed two of everything...OMGGGGG!!! If I had not looked in the bag I would have had my first MAJOR HK return...Damn my nosey looking in the bag ass!! But they were able to credit me back my money and fix it at the register


----------



## akcmommy (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_Of course they do.  That doesn't give them a right to demand their money back if they screwed up buying something they didn't want.  Try ordering a pizza from Papa Joes and returning it half eaten three days later because you changed your mind.  Will you get your money back?  Dream on!  Cosmetics, like food, simply get thrown out on return._

 
Have you never been to a restaurant and ordered something that you have never had before? If you didn't like it, did you just eat it anyway because it would be thrown out?

There is no reason to be a 'No Return Nazi'. I don't know if you realize it or not, but you are coming across very strongly and not so nice.


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 14, 2009)

oh my.. can everyone just drop it & stay on topic? specktra isn't supposed to be catty. i thought we were a family?


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *akcmommy* 

 
_Have you never been to a restaurant and ordered something that you have never had before? If you didn't like it, did you just eat it anyway because it would be thrown out?

There is no reason to be a 'No Return Nazi'. I don't know if you realize it or not, but you are coming across very strongly and not so nice._

 
I have never been to a restaurant and and ordered something I didn't like and had it thrown out, no.  A few weeks ago I was taken to a Chinese restaurant and my friend ordered some Thai style spicy pickled chickens' feet.  Did I like them?  Not particularly, but I coudl eat them.  Did they get wasted?  No.

No return Nazi?  Hardly.  I have only ever expressed my opposition to unnecessary and avoidably wasteful returns.  Show me where I have said I am against all returns.

Whether you like it or not, we only have one planet and we _all_ have a duty to reduce the amount of waste we produce.  We are all consumers.  You've probably never even given it a thought but what does the term "consumer" mean?  It means you "consume" things - you use them up.

It is an absolute crying shame when products which aren't in any way faulty or incorrectly supplied are simply wasted.  Especially when they are limited edition products people are clamouring to get their hands on.  Every HK product returned is going to disappoint someone who would have loved and used it.  That is of course aside from any environmental impact.

I am old enough that my parents grew up with food rationing after the second world war.  I doubt you ever had that in the USA.  I hate wasting anything and _won't_ waste anything if it's avoidable.

Most cosmetics ingredients don't grow on trees.  Many start their journey being mined (all over the world) or pumped from the ground and are then converted in huge industrial chemical plants into things like parabens, PEG, metal salts and silicones.  The planet has finite resources.  The whole "waste doesn't matter" attitude will mean those resources run out even faster.  We _are_ running out of oil and many mineral resources.  What will we do when something _does_ run out.  Sending spaceships to Mars to go hunt for more of the raw materials is hardly the answer, is it?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 14, 2009)

This should just be ended... Or just have this thread closed because this isn't going to stop...


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_I am old enough that my parents grew up with food rationing after the second world war. I doubt you ever had that in the USA. I hate wasting anything and won't waste anything if it's avoidable._

 
My grandma was in her late teens when japan bombed hawaii in world war II... She defininately felt the impact resourse wise.. and Hawaii is a part of the USA.. So i dont get this quote... Hawaii was in bad shape for decades...


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_My grandma was in her late teens when japan bombed hawaii in world war II... She defininately felt the impact resourse wise.. and Hawaii is a part of the USA.. So i dont get this quote... Hawaii was in bad shape for decades..._

 
By USA I'm really referring to mainland USA.  Hawaii didn't become part of the USA until 1959.  There was _some_ food rationing in the USA duing the second world war but it was nowhere near as severe as we suffered in the UK.  Rationing in the UK persisted in to the 1950s, long after the war had ended.  Have a look at what UK rations were here.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 14, 2009)

^^^^ Question?

Would you Argue with a Stop Sign just for the sake of arguing? Would you tell it even though it says STOP it really means something totally diffrent....Like YIELD

Enough already....For the Love of Jesus son of Mary..Let it friggin GO!!!!


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 14, 2009)

Yah I gotta agree this is getting to be stupid and doesn't have anything to do with MAC anymore.. I think if you guys wanna discuss this then take it to PM's...


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 14, 2009)

In all defense of people having a right to voice their opinions...Even though I don't agree with the one being expressed...We all have the option to not open the thread if we find it bothersome.  It's ridiculously humorous to me at this point


----------



## pdtb050606 (Feb 14, 2009)

My husband is sitting here with me while I read him these ridiculous posts and in his words he says "go [email protected]*k a paintpot" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm sorry but you do seem to want to argue just to argue. I'm not going to post in this thread anymore b/c I too thought we were not catty toward eachother, BUT I have noticed that you come off very rude and say harsh things. (I noticed this b4 this thread ever started) There is nothing more annoying than someone who always has something negative to say.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 14, 2009)

WOW........

that's all I have to say.


----------



## minni4bebe (Feb 14, 2009)

Where did returning stuff turn into ruining the planet? I think someone needs a nap.....


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_It is an absolute crying shame when products which aren't in any way faulty or incorrectly supplied are simply wasted.  Especially when they are limited edition products people are clamouring to get their hands on.  Every HK product returned is going to disappoint someone who would have loved and used it.  That is of course aside from any environmental impact._

 

I was in my MAC Pro store today to pick up another HK item... (Nice to be Nice l/g)

In line, in front of me was a girl returning a HK lipglass... I almost stopped to ask her what it was (just in case I may have wanted it could have bought it off her) because I knew it was destined for the recycle bin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I chose instead, to mind my own business. It's her right to return it. It's just a shame it will go to waste.

My first HK haul included 2 of the Mimmy lipglasses. I only really needed one, but in anticipation I would totally LOVE LOVE LOVE it, I bought the second one as a backup. After playing with it for couple days, I feel it's okay... very pretty but not so super special other than the super cute LE packaging. 

I could have returned it for a Nice to be Nice l/g at no further  cost to me for a second lipglass from the collection, but the idea of a perfectly good unused Limited Edition and highly coveted lipglass going to the recycle/garbage bin just seems kinda wrong to me. 

I will hang on to my 2nd Mimmy, and come Christmas time, someone special to me will be absolutely delighted with my small gift to them


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_My husband is sitting here with me while I read him these ridiculous posts and in his words he says "go [email protected]*k a paintpot" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 as she eyes her Rollickin, looks good with my Hellp Kitty piggies, which I will not be returning.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_My husband is sitting here with me while I read him these ridiculous posts and in his words he says "go [email protected]*k a paintpot" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am VERY impressed he even knows what a paintpot is! What a great hubby!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_By USA I'm really referring to mainland USA.  Hawaii didn't become part of the USA until 1959.  There was some food rationing in the USA duing the second world war but it was nowhere near as severe as we suffered in the UK.  Rationing in the UK persisted in to the 1950s, long after the war had ended.  Have a look at what UK rations were here._

 
Not that this has a goddamned thing to do with the thread, but yes, families in the US are familiar with poverty.

That said, this is getting locked. It's fucking pointless.


----------

